# How long does a charge last?



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

I know the answer is "it depends" and there are a lot of variables, but I would like to know what your typical experience has been for how long can you run on a single charge along with a bit of insight regarding the type of engine, battery technology being used, the type of operation (continuous or operating), the load (cars), or other things that might be germane to your experience.

Thanks.
Mike


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I normally run my engines with Aristo li-ion batteries. These batteries have a capacity of 2000 mah. Typically I run my locomotives with two of these batteries in parallel.(giving me a nominal 4400 mah capacity) A 4 motor engine like my Dash 9 will normally run 2 hours on two of these batteries. My two motor engines like an Aristo RS3, U25B, FA1 and my GP40 equipped with FA1 power trucks will normally run 4 hours on a charge with two of these batteries. I also have an Aristo SD45 that I have depowered so it runs on 2 electric motors, and it runs about 3-1/2 hours on a charge with two batteries.

My runtimes are measured running approximately 40-45 scale mph around my railroad while pulling 12-15 cars.

Is this the kind of information you are looking for?

Ed


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed, 

Yes that is the kind of info I'm looking for. Very insightful. Thank you. 

Mike


----------



## coyote97 (Apr 5, 2009)

I use 2,3 Ah Gel-lead-accus (12V) with my Bachmann Connie and Shay.

I dont go round-and-round, but have a 4% incline where i regularly bring my locos to the edge of traction.

So, with this up-and-down-and-switching-operation i can bring down an accu in about 2 hours mixed operation. When i use 2 locos the standing times will get longer, then i play an afternoon with one charge.

Having just one loco out and a trainweight "on the edge", i can get the accu empty just by going up and down without switching in half an hour.
But thats ridiculous and boring. 

Comparing the shay and connie, the shay needs more capacity with its 3 motors. The shays accu isnt lasting as long as the connies.
But with the same trainweight, the shay goes more easily and lasts longer than the connie under heavy-duty conditions.

Take a look at my shay under heavy duty by searching for "CCRR gardenrailroad" in youtube. 

Frank


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I _*really *_don't know how long a charge lasts.

The last few times that we've done the operations on my layout we just used the same locomotives for the two trains that we run. 4% grade in two different places, with anywhere from 1 to 5 cars plus a caboose behind the train. Many of those cars are heavier than the typical AMS cars. I don't have ball bearings in any trucks. My scratch built cars run with Sierra Valley wheelsets in Aristo-Delton trucks.


Lots of moves, and I'd guess about 3 hours total of operation.


My 1:20 ten wheeler has a BBT drive and is powered by a 2400 mAh lithium-ion battery driving RCS. It's never run out in that 3 hours. I typically charge it between operating sessions, but may also take it out afterwords to show to the neighborhood kids. That's usually just another 30-45 minutes. Still, it hasn't run out.


I've never run longer, so never had a chance to see how long the batteries actually last. I do know that they hold a charge for weeks or months, as I've been able to just pull a locomotive off the shelf and run it with no problems. One other thing is the the lithium-ion batteries don't weigh all that much, so my tenders are a bit lighter than they would be with NiCads.


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Mike, 

My only battery powered loco is a B'Man Heisler. I use 2100 mAh nicads at 14.4V (low loss). 

Towing an 8 car set on a 120' loop that includes 3% up and down grades I get around 2.5 hrs continuous running from a full charge. 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## acmartina (Jan 6, 2008)

Mike,

I use AristoCraft Li-ion batteries in parallel (6 cells x 2, 22v, 4400mah), as well as 4-cell Li-ion packs (14.8v, 2400mah) with G-wire and Airwire decoders and sound. My experience with the Aristo batteries is very similar to Ed's (first reply above) - about 2 hours on the big locos (6-axle) and 4 or more for smaller. However, I find that they overpower some of the four-axle locomotives, so I tend to use the 4-cell units for my RS3's. GP40 can go either way. I also use the 4-cell packs for my LGB Mogul (fits nicely under the wood load). They last about 2+ hours. 

Obviously it also depends on your running habits. Two hours of continuous running drains a lot more than two hours of operations where your loco is idle or in switching mode half the time!

Steve


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Never as long as you want/need it to.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By toddalin on 24 Feb 2010 07:07 PM 
Never as long as you want/need it to.











........in which case you simply plug in auxiliary batteries and continue on your merry way.







Without ever having to worry about clean track or track wiring.









Assuming of course you have wired your loco to suit them. Hint. Really easy to do.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

3-5 hours, depending on the loco. Always longer than I need in one session. (So times are really an estimate). If I ever run a battery down, it is time to rethink the setup; more capacity, or different operating conditions. On long open house days, I simply change locos. After all, seeing the same loco run for more than 4 hours at a time gets a little old.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am using Ridgid Li Ion 18 volt cordless drill batteries. I got about 3.5 to 4 hours on a charge. I am pulling 25 cars with two SD-45 entines. It takes about 30 minutes to charge the battery. Or course I have two. It takes less than a minute to change batteries


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Train came to a stop Saturday after running for several hours. "Oh, forgot to watch the battery." 

Changed the battery. Train moved a couple feet and came to a stop. "Changed to a dead battery?" 

Grabbed the other off the charger. No go. "What's going on here?" 

All 16 drive wheels were spinning on the rail. I could slide the whole train back and forth while the wheels ran. 

Wound up double heading another mallet, an even then, wheels tended to spin. Not sure what was going on, maybe spilled smoke fluid on track in damp environment or something. Only the outer line with the long steam freight seemed to be having trouble. Milwaukee Domes has 3 loops, and sometimes moisture problems. Water was dripping from the dome.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I use older 1800mah NiMH batteries @ 14.4 volts in my fleet of Delton 2-8-0's. When Bruce visited awhile back we operated for about 4-1/2 hours. The engine he was using ran out of juice just a few minutes before we finished (maybe 4-1/4 hours). That's the longest continuous operation I've had. I usually operate for about 1 to 2 hours when alone and never run out of power. Since I have 5 Deltons and 1 4-4-0 on the roster I almost never run an engine dead. The packs are about 4 years old. Prior due to limited space in the tenders I used 1ah wet cells that gave barely 45 minutes of run/use time and had to be almost continuously charged. The 14.4 volt NiMH packs fit with room to spare. 

I recharge each battery pack every 3 months for approx. an 18 hour, overnight slow charge and have had to charge in between regular charges a couple of times. The chargers turn off automatically and were under $20 each (if memory's correct) from Radio Shack. They will charge either NiMH or NiCad with the flick of a switch. 

I do not have continuous running as my RR is point to point but based on how I operate I would estimate around 2 hours of continuous running should be possible for each engine. The engines all are also powering Phoenix sound systems so the length of run would probably be longer without sound. All smoke generators are removed as they really suck up the power and would lessen run times considerably. I don't really like them anyway as I have yet to see one that really looks like a smoking steamer. Ironically many replicate smoky diesels (read Alcos especially) quite well.


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

All, 

Thanks for your responses. They have been very helpful. 

Mike


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

My batteries always last exactly until the end of an operating session - whichever comes first. )


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Since this thread has more or less wrapped up, I'd like to change it up a bit.

How many of you battery powered guys would like to have a warning of some kind just prior to losing your charge? NiMh and NiCad kind of warn you by slowing down, but Lithium-Ion just quits on a dime. What kind of a warning would be meaningful to you? A flashing front light? A warning via the sound system? A low voltage cutoff, where the loco speed is cut in half, allowing you to limp home before it dies? Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There is a $30 wireless gadget that is sold that reports the status of the voltage of each cell, kind of cool. Probably overkill to see each cell, but neat. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

For me, any kind of indication that the li-ion is about ready to "die" would be nice. Seems to me that perhaps reducing the engine speed dramatically might be good. I would think it would be harder to flash the lights on a wide variety of steam and diesel engines, but from a "results" standpoint anything would be nice.

Ed


----------



## russfox (Apr 11, 2008)

I agree with Ed. Reduced engine speed would be a good indication and my choice. I have visited a few layouts in my area where the operators do not run any lighting (head lights, marker lights or cab lights) to save on battery power.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello Mike, 

Here is your answer...take the DC output of your charger or wall transformer, divided that number by the milliamps (or Amps Hour) of your battery-pack, and that is the number of hours it will take to charge your battery. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello Del, 

Here's your answer...Our CR-1 and New CR-2 Smart Chargers were designed with an Auto Gas Gauge which indicates when your battery-pack has 10% of battery-life left before it needs to be recharged. The CR-1 has a five LED Gas Gauge that increases and decreases in increments of 20% and when your battery-pack needs to be recharged the 20% LED will begin to flash indicating that you have 10 minutes of battery-life left. Our New CR-2 Digital Smart Charger is designed with a Digital Display Fuel Gauge that reads in 10% increments and when you have 10 minutes of battery-life left, the CR-2 Digital Display will start to flash Red. Not only can the CR-2 tell you the life of your battery-pack, but it will also indicate how much volts your charging and discharging at, and indicate the milliamps of your battery whether your charging or discharging it. 

Currently I have installed our CR-2 in my E8 and I have hinden the digital display under the front cooling fan cover. The CR-2 circuit board is positioned between the front trucks with two 18.5V 5200mah Lithium-Ion battery-packs in the middle, then I added the NEW RCS 9amp carrier board over the rear trucks. But the cool thing about this E8, is that it has 20 LED lights with two Streamlight Survivor C4 LED Lux Bulbs that can beam 80 lumens of light 100 yards away. You can see my E8 on display along with our new C-10 Carrier Board at our booth at the 2010 ECLSTS. 

Thanks 
Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By izzy0855 on 26 Feb 2010 08:52 PM 
...
Currently I have installed our CR-2 in my E8 and I have hinden the digital display under the front cooling fan cover. .........


An LED or a digital display hidden under a cover does me no good if I'm sitting on my patio watching trains run. I guess I can confirm that the battery is flat after the train stops by checking the display?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By izzy0855 on 26 Feb 2010 08:52 PM 
Hello Del, 

SNIP......, then I added the NEW RCS 9amp carrier board over the rear trucks. SNIP
Thanks 
Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations 


What new 9 amp RCS carrier board would that be Rick??

I already have a 9 amp pcb. Why would I bring out another one?

The only new board is the ELITE-3. As yet I have not given approval for any other pcb to be used under the RCS name.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Del...love your answer...the CR-2 can be configured either way, whether it's installed in your train, box-car, gondola, coal hooper, or work bench...maybe you answered your own question and what your looking for is not a digital display telling you that your battery is running low, but a another sound card chirping at you telling you that your battery is about to die when your sitting on your pourch? 
Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations


----------

